

Uranium: The new 'foreign oil' - onreact-com
http://www.mnn.com/technology/research-innovations/blogs/uranium-the-new-foreign-oil

======
noss
There is plenty of uranium to be found in peaceful democracies. It is just
that we don't want the uranium mines in our back yards. The cost of the fuel
even a sharp price spike is still a negligible part of the cost in nuclear
power.

